# Got my new lightbar



## Lowriderfd44 (Feb 23, 2008)

Got my new mini lightbar the other day. I was shopping all over. I didn't want to spen over $350 shipped and i wanted something low prowfile, preferably LED.

After a ton of searching and price matching, i found one at http://www.nwpublicsafetysupply.com/Lil-Rebel-Mini-LED-Lightbar-_p_5-67.html

I ended up getting the Lil' Rebel Mini LED Lightbar by Whacker technologies. I wasn't too sure on it. But, i couldn't beat the price off $249.99 with free shipping. I couldn't find ANY other LED lightbar in all blue that could beat that price and size.

It's deffinately bright! I'm trying to get a good video of it during the day, my camera just can't seem to get it right. It's pretty bright during the day and extremely bright at night! I couldn't beat the price and so far it seems to be a great little light.

It came standard with magnetic mount (4 60lb mags) and cig cord with on/off switch and in line pattern selection switch. It also only measures 6.5" X 2.5" X 8.5"


----------



## Lowriderfd44 (Feb 23, 2008)

Here's some pics.


----------



## Lowriderfd44 (Feb 23, 2008)

a few more


----------



## Lowriderfd44 (Feb 23, 2008)

vids!

without headlights:

http://i26.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid26.photobucket.com/albums/c149/drumrmanFD/lightsnightnoheadlights.flv

with headlights:
http://i26.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid26.photobucket.com/albums/c149/drumrmanFD/alllightsnight-1.flv


----------



## Lowriderfd44 (Feb 23, 2008)

just the lightbar:

http://i26.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid26.photobucket.com/albums/c149/drumrmanFD/lightbarnight.flv


----------



## Lowriderfd44 (Feb 23, 2008)

flash patterns, 15 in all:

http://i26.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid26.photobucket.com/albums/c149/drumrmanFD/lightbarflashpatterns.flv


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice looking light! Lots of luck with it!


----------



## duff daddy (Mar 4, 2008)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet man looks good on the truck and i like the low profile of it on the roof!!


----------



## schatzfan15 (Mar 12, 2008)

looks good


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Looks good, I like the low profile alot....ussmileyflag


----------



## Lowriderfd44 (Feb 23, 2008)

F250 Boss v;547941 said:


> Nice looking light! Lots of luck with it!


Thanks! I hope it works out too.


----------



## Lowriderfd44 (Feb 23, 2008)

duff daddy;547954 said:


> sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet man looks good on the truck and i like the low profile of it on the roof!!


Same here. I was like you (you had mentioned in another thread) i didn't want some big huge light on my roof yet i wanted some side warning. I couldnt think of anything to do, i didn't wanna drill into the side of my truck and i'm not big into cab/running lights like you had mentioned. So, i'll see how this works out.


----------



## Lowriderfd44 (Feb 23, 2008)

thanks. It's deffinately even smaller and more low profile in person.


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

nice...........


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

I have an awesome one too. Its a pancake that sits about 2" off the roof, the bad thing is that it doesn't clear the clearance lights and the other bad thing is it's red so I can't use it for snow. I'll get the link so you guys w/out C-lights can check it out.

http://www.911ep.com/products/360star.asp 
I think I paid around like 200.00 for this one. I have had it for about 3 years but have not used it in two. The truck I had it on I sold and couldn't use it on the new one :{

Here are a couple more that I know for a fact are bad Ass
http://www.strobesnmore.com/product_info.php?cPath=17_30&products_id=294

http://www.lshlights.com/AMAZING/itemMatrix.asp?CartId={28157566-A9DA-4DEVERESTB5-B456-2861DDCCD16A}&GroupCode=Luminator&eq=&MatrixType=1

http://www.strobesnmore.com/product_info.php?cPath=17_30&products_id=89

This one isn't the lowest but it is SWEET in a little bundle
http://www.strobesnmore.com/product_info.php?cPath=17_30&products_id=269

There you go, a few to ponder if your looking. The LP Responder is insane bright and has like 20 or 30 patterns.


----------



## phillups66 (Jul 22, 2008)

careful with the 911ep products. The LED diodes tend to burn out since there is not much room for the heat to disapate inside of the bar. I know that with the full length light bars they were having huge problems. I would check out the responder 1 and 2 from whelen. These are low profile light bars and you can pick them up for around 250. I would suggest getting a clear lense with amber LEDs in them. Looks real good when lit up as well as when not in use.


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

Looks really good. I got my Whelen TIR 3 in all Amber on the 4 corners of my truck and i got a light bar with 2 small amber beacons in it.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice light bar, I like the looks of your truck


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

Enzo;563663 said:


> Looks really good. I got my Whelen TIR 3 in all Amber on the 4 corners of my truck and i got a light bar with 2 small amber beacons in it.


Enzo can you post some pics of where your TIR3's are located? Have been deciding what route i am going to go with my new Silverado.


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

Ok I will do so when the rain lets up here


----------



## Lowriderfd44 (Feb 23, 2008)

deere615;563759 said:


> Nice light bar, I like the looks of your truck


Thanks a lot. Since the video i've added some more lights to it. I'll take another video tomorrow.


----------

